# 4 tác phẩm của Pixar được lòng các trường mầm non trong giáo dục tính nhân văn của trẻ



## trinhnguyen81 (14/9/21)

Pixar là hãng phim có nhiều phim hoạt hình ý nghĩa được các trường mầm non uy tín lựa chọn làm nguồn giải trí cho con trẻ. Không chỉ đơn giản là những bộ phim hoạt hình mang lại niềm vui cho các bé, top 4 phim hoạt hình dưới đây được đánh giá là mang lại nhiều điều tích cực giúp giáo dục các con tốt hơn.

*Top 4 phim hoạt hình Pixar được các trường mầm non gợi ý nên cho con trẻ xem*
Được xem là một trong những “ông lớn” trong ngành công nghiệp phim hoạt hình, cái tên Pixar nổi lên và luôn mang lại nhiều giá trị về cảm xúc cho cả người lớn lẫn con trẻ. Không chỉ dừng lại ở việc mang đến những thước phim vui vẻ cho các bé mầm non, các tác phẩm của Pixar còn khiến cảm xúc của con được nâng lên khi luôn đan xen những câu chuyện chứa nhiều tầng ý nghĩa. Dưới đây là top 4 bộ phim Pixar được các trường mầm non tốt chọn lọc.


Ratatouille (2007): Đã từng đoạt giải Oscar cho giải thưởng Phim hoạt hình xuất sắc, Ratatouille kể về câu chuyện chú chuột Remi khi ẩn dưới chiếc mũ của một đầu bếp và dạy cậu nấu ăn cho một nhà hàng. Bộ phim đã khéo léo đưa chuột - một con vật đại diện cho những con người không được xã hội thừa nhận, từ đó tôn vinh lên ý nghĩa: bất kỳ ai cũng có thể trở thành những người xuất chúng, miễn là bạn cố gắng.






Wall-E (2008): Một tác phẩm lấy cảm hứng khoa học viễn tưởng, kể về bãi rác tương lai của loài người hiện đại, nơi mà Wall-E, một chú người máy vẫn luôn làm công việc của mình giúp đỡ cho loài người. Qua bộ phim, các trường mầm non đề cao sự tận tụy, tình yêu thương và cảnh báo về lối sống phụ thuộc vào công nghệ của loài người.


Inside Out (2015): Đến với Inside Out, Pixar sẽ nhân hóa những cung bậc cảm xúc của con người thành các nhân vật hoạt hình đầy thú vị. Inside Out là cuộc hành trình tìm lại sự cân bằng cảm xúc của những nhân vật cảm xúc cho chính cô chủ, qua đó, những ý nghĩa nhân văn về tình cảm gia đình và tình người được khắc họa rõ ràng.


Coco (2017): Coco lấy chủ đề là lễ hội người chết để qua đó kể câu chuyện về sự lãng quên và xây dựng một thông điệp ý nghĩa là phải làm sao để dung hòa giữa đam mê và tầm quan trọng của gia đình.
Qua 4 bộ phim hoạt hình Pixar được trường mẫu giáo quốc tế uy tín gợi ý trên, có thể thấy mỗi bộ phim đều hướng con trẻ đến những điều tốt đẹp nhất. Từ đó, các giá trị nhân văn trong các con sẽ được hình thành và phát huy.


----------

